# 489 HAYBINE BAD WOBBLE BOX



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I have a nh 489 with broken output shaft. I pulled the wobble box and tore it down. After I checked on the internet it said that new holland did not recomend that their mechanics rebuild the gear box. I did not find anything that complicated inside the gear box. What i did find was very expensive parts. Is this the norm with the 489 and similar units?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I priced one for a 489 years ago and it was about the price of the machine.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is no reason you can not rebuild the box if you follow the proper procedures. I have not seen anything from NH to indicate they do not want the mechanics to rebuild them. If you have a lot of damage it might be less expensive to replace the box with a reman from NH, which is the only reason you would not want to rebuild it.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Mike

The only damage to the wobble box is the output shaft is in two pieces right at the base of the bearing surface. Considering that there was less than a half a cup of gear lube in the case when i tore it down the shaft and normal bearing wear is all I can find wrong with the gear box, No metal in base of gear box, no sign of excessive heat, not even a blued race. Just the normal NH price for parts.BTW a rebuild from NH is not a option. The only option I have found was a ship my gear box and recieve my gear box back after rebuild for about 1200.00 before tax and shipping. Thanks for taking time to comment.


----------

